# Detail My Ride vs Nissan GT-R



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

I have been looking forward to this since the client booked the detail a few weeks ago, having seen the GT-R at the British International Motorshow last year, it soon became one of my favourite cars, the presence of it is just unbelievable.

After a discussion with the owner, it was decided the best option was to go for a Protection Detail, and for him then to maintain that himself once it had been detailed. Being Silver, correction was not really at the top of his priorities, rather the car just looking as presentable as possible.

The car was treated to an New Car Protection Detail, which included:

21 Step Wash Process, including Wheels, Paintwork, and Door Shuts
Paintwork Cleansed, using Dodo Juice Lime Prime, via Microfibre Applicator, allowed to haze for 1-2 minutes before being buffed off
2x layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural, applied via Blackfire Ultimate LSP Applicator around 1 hour was left between each layer
1x application of Dodo Juice Red Mist, final layer of Supernatural was allowed 1 hour to cure before applying
Wheels sealed inside and out, using a Wheel Sealant (Currently testing)
Extras, including Glass, Exhaust, Plastics etc
Full Interior Detail, including Full LTT Leather Treatment

I will let the pictures do the talking.

*Before*
































































*During*

















































































































































*After*
































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for Looking,

Gaz


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

oooh very nice Gaz big boys toy that, im not to impressed with the interior by that i mean it doesnt seem special enough to me, the seats dont look that impressive.

Lovely job though


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice,stunning car.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work on a superb car there Gaz :thumb:

You do seem to be getting some smart motors these days, i must say


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What a car, what a finish!!

Is that the first one on here in the UK??

Stunning work. I think you need a new camera though dude...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Gaz, stunning looking car.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

That is the game!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

absolutely superb.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice car and looks like thorough top job too.:thumb:

I agree that the seats look a bit below expectations compared to the rest of the interior though. 

The whole interior reminds me of car that Jaws and Jackie Chan drove in Cannonball Run. I'm still undecided as to if this is a good or a bad thing.

Edit: Just had another look. I really like the look of the seats now.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

That is an awesome motor 

Great work once again!!


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

outstanding mate


----------



## d6n (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work and what a car!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work on an absolute stunner of a car.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw a couple of these going round the nurburgring during industry testing a few weeks ago.. they certainly have presence!

Nice result, but then we wouldn't expect any less!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

top work Gaz, :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Gaz :thumb: in the flesh they look awesome, sat in the one @ Goodwood last year. Really impressive.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:

And Stunning vehicle

I have 2 of these booked in for May, after seeing your write up i can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmmmm, lovely


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Gaz - lots of quality details - like the interior you have done and the pipes look good.

Saw my first one of these on the road the other day, in dark blue, and it lacked any real presence IMO - bit surprised really as I always thought they looked so good.


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Must have been great to detail that car, hope you enjoyed it matey :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job, the rims look outstanding!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Another cracking job, Gaz. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Gaz! The guy was asking me if he should use your services and I'd said without a doubt so glad to see he went ahead with it! Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Brilliant car and I'm dead jealous as I haven't even seen one in the flesh yet. 

Great detail and it certainly looks fantastic in the photos.:thumb:


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumb:Great work there Gaz to have a stuning car like that to work on is a credit to you
Keep up the excelent work


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice car, nice job young man.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stuning work bud very ver yice like it alot. 

tom


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work, silver look stunning now! I had the pleasure of doing a red GT-R a while back, it really is a cool car!


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely Job


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Hubba Hubba - me want!! - Very nice Gaz, low rent interior or not - awesome


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

fantastic car and outstanding finish gaz, well done mate :thumb:

Now get those bloody brushes off the floor :lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work as always Gaz :thumb:

I'd love one of these, I really would!!!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Fair play gaz great job


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

man i love this car 

whats the 21 step wash process ?


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

You must have enjoyed that..


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Not bad i guess to say it is virtually a brand new car so even with a basic wash its gonna look good.
Trying to persuade my dad to ditch the idea of the DB9 to buy one of these

But in white or the black edition


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

excellent job gaz, love the exhausts

how did you find the 'special' paint and was it customer preference to use a wax rather than a sealant on the silver

well done young man


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful finish for a beautiful car!

probably my current dream car that, i love them!!


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

exelent job there gaz :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice job on a great car,my local dealer had two in the showroom last weekend,the Black edition is amazing.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Superb work, from the finish on the exhaust tips to the stripes inside :thumb:

Gorgeous car, such presence! The finish and shine on the wheels is immense! Love it!!


Top marks fella :thumb:


Chris


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work Gaz :thumb:

Love that GT-R!! :thumb:


----------



## MicraCivic127 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kudos to you, Mate. Top detailing on a top motor.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

top work on a top car - nice one! :thumb:


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

stunin m8 evil lookin car stunin


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice work Gaz

Superb car to work on too

Was that the Super Silver colour (7 layer paint)? It doesn't quite look like it BUT it's hard to tell from pictures. We have one to Mega Zaino if it ever arrives lol


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Gaz! Stunning motor!:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice work fella, I spent an afternoon on one in solid black yesterday and didn't think much of it tbh.

each too there own hey!:thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Superb work on a stunning motor!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice job Gaz


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Custard!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!! What a car!! :doublesho I love everything about this car

Awesome job Gaz! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love those super clean exhaust tips!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Top job as usual, would have chatted to you about this today had I known you had done it!


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gives me inspiration!* Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely motor there gaz you defently have had the pleasure of working on some lovely cars, as always the finish doesn't disapoint, :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Car porn, lets hope he/she drives it and doesn't polish it all day


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Good work Gaz. Car looks smashing! Look forward to seeing some of the write ups of the machine correction jobs you're doing too


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Liking this a lot Gaz, thanks for sharing a very interesting detail.

I'm really loving the pic of the exhaust tips, it's all in the details for me these days:thumb:

Thanks mate, keep sharing.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Saw my first one of these on the road the other day, *in dark blue*


You can't buy them in blue!

Black, grey, titanium, silver, red and white only at the moment.

Philip


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

what a great job mate and i am loving those tail pipes done. I can't wait to do one of them. I just completed a R33 GTR today and it was nice but not as nice as that:thumb:


----------



## goranot (Mar 22, 2009)

Must agree shine on pipes is superb..


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great car, those exhausts came up a treat!!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work Gaz :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome car and great work


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks smart that. I have driven a couple now....Attended an event at Silverstone back end of last year for some serious driving too.


----------



## dubmike (Jan 26, 2009)

Absoloutley stunning cars...see them all the time which is even better


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

SLEAZY! That is proper mint Gaz


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Very Nice.
I want to play! :driver:


----------

